# Synodontis eupterus(featherfin catfish) bloated?



## blonpunk88

So I've noticed my catfish's belly is hugee. I'm not sure of his exact age atm, maybe around 8 years? full grown, seems healthy as far as i can tell. I guess he's getting enough food, I feed all my fish daily and drop some algae food down the bottom for him...even tho my severums like to gobble some of it up as it drops. He's acting normal, pretty active, plays around some with my peacock cichlid.

Is this something i should be worried about? I'm pretty certain i'm not over-feeding him...granted he could be munching down on w/e he can find when i'm not around
Here are some pictures to show you..


----------



## lohachata

looks like she is full of eggs...or filling..she may soon look like she swallowed a tennis ball...
mine did this all the time..


----------



## blonpunk88

I don't understand why she would be filling with eggs...only catfish in my tank =/


----------



## NatBarry

They fill with eggs and lay them but if no male is around to fertilize them, they wont hatch. There doesn't need to be more than 1 in there for her to lay.


----------



## blonpunk88

Hmmm..hopefully its that and it goes away!


----------



## lohachata

here is a pic of one of my shoal of 15 eupts...smallest was about 9 inches and larges was right around 12....it's a lousy pic ...but then i am a lousy photographer...


----------



## blonpunk88

Hmm...if thats the case how long before she lays them? Becuase her belly has been this big for a couple weeks now...possibly over a month


----------

